# What Moose Plow?



## Nightmare (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey guys - I posted this on the ATV board as well, but thought I would throw it in here too to maybe get more responses. I'm not in the plowing industry, but it sure seems like this site is the place to go to ask questions to the experts. I'm in the market for a plow for my "new to me" ATV - 2006 Polaris Sportsman EFI HO 500 equipped w/a 3,000 lb Warn winch. I've read up about the Warn, Glacier, Cycle Country and Moose. In general I hear good reviews on all of these plows, most guys like what they have and consider their plow the best on the market. I've consulted 2 local powersports guys and one has recommended Cycle Country because they have less parts on the plow. His logic is less parts = less points of failure. He recommended Cycle Country over Moose because Moose "has too many extra parts that can and have failed" in his experience. The guy I spoke with today recommended Moose over anything based on their heavier gauge metal, its durability and the fact that he has sold dozens of them with no complaints.

My plow needs are really minimal compared to some of you guys - I'm buying the plow to plow my driveway in Central IL 4 or 5 times a year and maybe 3 or 4 additional neighbor's drives. We live in a rural subdivision and all drives are about 5 to 6 car lengths long and 2 car lengths wide. Anyway, I've cleared the first hurdle - I've decided on a 55" Moose plow despite what one of the locals told me about Moose having too many parts. Now the big question - what does everyone think about their new rapid mount (front mount) plow system? I'm trying to determine if this is the way to go vs. their traditional bottom mount / push tube set up. Pricing is literally the same at this dealer for both systems and I was leaning towards the front mount due to better clearance of the blade off the ground, but I'd like to hear from you guys that have had experience with one or the other or both. Is either solution more durable / less hard on my ATV? Any problems with clearance on the mount plate on the bottom mount systems? Both seem to be very easy to hook the blade up to, the front mount might have a small edge here but that's not a deal maker for me. I just worry that the front mount might not be as sturdy and could also do more damage to the ATV's front end (including radiator) if for some reason I hit something while plowing. I do have a front brush guard, so I'm assuming during the winter months I'm going to have to remove that until I take off the mount during spring - fall.

Thanks and let me know your thoughts. Sorry this is so long, just wanting to give you all my information and logic I'm using.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You need a 60" plow. You can use your winch as the lift.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I got a *50" Moose County Plow*. Mine mounts under my quad and works *GREAT* !!!!!! My quad is just a '08 Honda 420ES and it moves snow like nobodies business !!! My Dad has my old quad ('03 Honda350ES) with the same plow and he does his driveway, lots of walkways on the farm. He even does the neighbours drive way and they can't believe how good it works. And that quad has old worn-out stock tires !!
The County blade works great for driveways, as it throws the snow pretty good cause it works just like a plow-truck. BUT you need to know your terrian so you don't hurt you or the quad !!  
Just my 2 cents !!


----------

